

Show HN: WordBoard Custom Keyboard for iOS – Save Time Typing - appbot
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wordboard-keyboard/id960167417?mt=8

======
appbot
Let me know if you have any feedback, I'd really love to improve it based on
what users want.

